# e36 vs e46 vs e90 vs ???



## NZaudio (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey all,

I've got an e36 coupe lined up to do a horn install in. It got me thinking about getting a new daily driver and doing a similar install.

e36's are cheap here, but I'd rather something a little younger if it'd work out. Putting a 5k plus system in a car worth 2k... not so sure there.

As it's a daily any 5 or 7 series are ruled out. I have arthritis in my back so it has to be fairly comfy.. and I'm a BMW guy 

Any recommendations? I know the e46's aren't supposed to be as good because of the dash, but how much difference is there? Are there any other recommended options?

Any input would be much appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

E46 can work just fine but don't have as much room in the kick panels but horns under dash and mids in doors can work well bc mids are far fwd and low.

E36 Coupe work awesome for horns. You can recess Mini horns way under the dash so they aren't visible and fit 8s in kick panels and 5" mids below that. You can also fit a 10" sub in pass footwear

Look for my bmw pics if you haven't seen them. I debuted my coupe and won Iasca finals then MECA finals a few years later. Then built a Ti that did really well


----------

